# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Arap Zulmü: Irak Türkmeneli ve Suriye Türkmenleri >  Suriye Türklerinin Tarihçesi

## ceydaaa

xds.jpgSuriye topraklarındaki Türk varlığı, Anadolu topraklarındaki Türk varlığından da eskilere dayanmaktadır. Türkler 11. Yüzyılda Suriye Selçuklu Devletini bu bölgede kurmuşlar ve özellikle Halep, Lazkiye, Trablusşam ve Asi Irmağı vadisi boyunca Hama, Humus ve Şam bölgesine yoğun olarak yerleştiler. Bu bölgedeki Türk boyları, 1096 yılında Haçlı seferleri başladığında Selahattin Eyyubi komutasındaki Müslümanlarla birleşerek Haçlılara karşı bölgeyi savundular. [1] Bu kişiler bölgelerinde isyan eden, devlete problem olan güçlü ailelerden seçilmişti. Yeni yerleştirildikleri topraklarda kabile asabiyeti gösteremedikleri için uyum içinde yaşadılar ve kendilerine verilen görevi hakkıyla yerine getirdiler.[2] Türk Selçuklu Devleti Anadoluda Moğol baskınına uğrayınca Kayseri ve Sivasta yaşayan Türkmenler, Memluk Sultanı Baybars zamanında Suriye bölgesine yerleştiler. Bu dönemde Suriyeye gelip Şama yerleşen Türkmenler, İlhanlı hükümdarı Ebu Said Bahadır Hanın ölümünden sonra çıkan siyasi karışıklıktan faydalanarak 1337de Elbistan civarında Dulkadiroğulları beyliğini kurdular. [3] Yavuz Sultan Selim, 1516 yılında Mercidabıkta Memlukluları yenerek bu günkü Suriye topraklarını Osmanlılara bağladı [4] Bu bölge tam 402 yıl Osmanlı hakimiyeti altında kaldı.
1877-78 Osmanlı-Rus savaşının kaybedilmesinden sonra Ermenilere toprak açmak için harekete geçen Rusyanın özellikle Kafkasyadaki Türkmenleri tehcir ettiği ve onların bir kısmının Suriyeye bir kısmının da Bekaa Vadisine yerleştiği biliniyor.

----------

